# RECESS on the EDGE 12/26/09



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoBodyText>The plan Saturday was to set a course to the edge and see who wanted to come out and play a little tug of war with Recess. Cliff, Tim and Gene spent a couple of hours catching bait for the trip on Christmas day, now that?s dedication. We had an assortment of quality grouper baits with the exception of the two-dozen live cigar minnows that are always the hit of the party. We slowed the start of the day down just a little to give the seas a chance to settle down some. When we put Recess in at Sherman Cove it was a nice 35 degrees with a Northeast wind blowing around 10 to 15 knots. We set a course for the edge and were greeted with sporty 2 to 4 foot seas, but with the following seas we were able to maintain 27 knots all the way to the edge. The grouper bite was not on fire but we were able to pick away at a few of them. Tim once again maintained his dominance of Grouper Master with a 22-pound Gag; he was also able to pick up a beautiful nine-pound scamp in the same spot. The edge is absolutely loaded with big mingos right now, Gene and I had a blast putting a few of the larger ones in the box. We could have sunk the boat with them. Cliff learned a valuable lesson about putting large pieces of bonita on the bottom at the edge, he was rewarded with two bull sharks for his efforts, his new Torium 50 did get a good breaking in though. Cliff jigged up a nine pound blackfin, as soon as that happened Tim flipped a live pin fish out the back and was instantly hooked up with a 19 pound BFT. We tried chumming them up some more but no one else wanted to come out and play.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: blue">After a few hours of playing around on the edge the seas started to settle down and we started formulating a new game plan for some deep dropping. We picked up and made a run to our new spot. No electrics here today just the Penn Torques. Tim and Cliff were using the 300?s and I was bouncing a jig off the bottom with the Torque spinning reel. We were quickly rewarded for our efforts with several nice snowies, and I picked up a long tailed sea bass that was over 3 pounds. With enough fish in the box we decided to call it a day and head on back to the barn. We had a long ride in front of us but the seas had continued to lay down and Recess made quick work of the them on the way home. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: blue"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: blue">Team Recess<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; COLOR: blue; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Rob<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"> 

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Tim Grouper Master Again. :banghead

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Capt. Gene tied into something really big.

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Rock Hind Grouper (I think) I'm sure somebody will correct me if thats not right.

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Long Tailed Seas Bass, some of the finest eating in the GOM. Wish we could find a way to target them.

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Recess 12/26/09


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!

That's some nice Christmas cheer there!!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

way to go guys, great reports as always


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome haul guys...wish I could have joined you. We took my mother to visit some of her old friends in Fairhope yesterday, and she's headed back to B'ham now. Nice job on the grouper master title, Tim...and good to see the BFTs are still fairly thick.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

congratulations recess. another fine job. thanks for the report. Joey


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

great report as always! Could that 'rock hind' grouper actually be a Red Hind grouper?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it sure was cold on the way out but i got me some new grunden gear that handled it real well and the anticipation of pulling on some big grouper will keep the blood flowing.. tim is the 2009 grouper master thats fur sure. he earned it the hard way.but i'm watchn and a learnen. those 2 110+ bullsharks were just a test for my torium50 and trevala 80-200 which put a whoopn on them in a hury. i learn from my mistakes and i'm looking forward to 2010. great day on the water with great people. always a lot of fun.now i got to go and cook some GRUOPER for lunch.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Once again.........You guys are the best and most dedicated.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

As always guys, outstanding.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Man, those two fish are beautiful. That long-tail looks like an oversized aquarium fish. Mind if I ask you, were you guys anchored up on the edge or did you do a drift/hold? What kind of jig pulled up the BFT? Was it a butterfly or a pencil/bethos style? 



Thanks for the report, I swear it made my credit card start tingling and pointing towards the nearest gas station.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job guys. That is a red hind or what some call "strawberry grouper". A rock hind has a more yellowish/olive coloration with 4 distinct dark saddles along its back. 

Thanks for the report. I haven't been offshore enough in the past few months and its starting to depress me. Your reports get me through it.

Chris


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

:toast


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch, you guys always rock!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome catch and report as usual:clap...Wasn't Team Recess headed down south over the holidays(southern Florida)?You guys sure don't let a little cold stop you!!! Thanks for sharing :bowdown


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice post Rob and congrats on another great trip! We were in up your neck of the woods (Brewton) for Christmas but I'm back in town and ready to head south again. Those longtail seabass are outstanding eating, we only seem to catch one every other trip or so but I would also like to figure out how to target them more. Again, congratulations on a fine mess of fish and thanks for posting your report and pictures.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *philthefish (12/27/2009)*Man, those two fish are beautiful. That long-tail looks like an oversized aquarium fish. Mind if I ask you, were you guys anchored up on the edge or did you do a drift/hold? What kind of jig pulled up the BFT? Was it a butterfly or a pencil/bethos style?
> 
> Thanks for the report, I swear it made my credit card start tingling and pointing towards the nearest gas station.


we anchored up first and waited for the seas to calm abit as the weatherman predicted and they did around 12:00 . But with the opposing current and strong wind we never really got on the spot we anchored a couple of time till we got close but the boat was swaying 200foot to the south then the wind would slow for a second then we would head to the north not the best of conditionsto be at the edge.The jig was a 90 gram pink butterly rigging was on the penn torque spinning reel with 60pound flourocarbon. Hope this helps.

TIM


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work guys:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

another great report. you guys must all have comercial walkin freezers:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very solid day gents. Looks like it was a busy one. Just got back and went straight to the "Recess" report.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

You guys are UNSTOPPABLE! Great report as usual!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Knew I should have T-Boned the purple thing as I saw it turn onto Dog track rd.and made off with the loot last night! Did yall forget which exit to use at the base or something? Nice haul Gene and Co.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *bonita dan (12/27/2009)*Knew I should have T-Boned the purple thing as I saw it turn onto Dog track rd.and made off with the loot last night! Did yall forget which exit to use at the base or something? Nice haul Gene and Co.


 The back gate of the Naval station was closed this week end, so we had to run around to the front gate and leave from the front gate. We tried to mix it up a bit with the catch. Thanks for the comment, Not a soul at the marina and we thought we would not get a space to park. Just goes to show you never know unless you go. Gene


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, that looks fun and really cold. You guys earned every fish for sure. thanks for the report.

Jeff


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *NaClH2O (12/27/2009)*
> 
> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Long Tailed Seas Bass, some of the finest eating in the GOM. Wish we could find a way to target them.




Have you tried half a crab? You might be able to add a hogfish or two in there as well.



Pretty catch of fish.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Eastern Tackle (12/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *NaClH2O (12/27/2009)*
> ...


Yea, you guy's need to spend less time trolling and concentrate on bottom fishing!!!! 

Remember leave the rod and reel in the holder for 30 seconds!!!! Jeez!!!! 

Or was it ...... :doh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I was asked on a couple of PM's what was on the end of the line with me in the picture with the rod about to brake. Yes it was one of the pesty ARS about twenty pounds. Vented and released to fight another day. Just like most days fishing offshore lately,it's hard to get a bait passed the ARS and AJ's. Gene


----------

